# Good areas to live



## flossy_h (Aug 14, 2012)

Me and my boyfriend both in our early 30's will be moving to Cyprus in October.
We are looking for a villa to rent within about 30 mins drive to Akrotiri. Can anyone suggest an area and also which websites I should be looking at to view properties.
We are very excited about this move and dont have very long to organise everything as my boyfriend starts his job on 2nd October at the RAF base.
Many Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The villages on the Western side of Limassol such as Erimi, Kolossi, Episkopi and even as far out as Pissouri are your best bet.


----------



## flossy_h (Aug 14, 2012)

What about Secret Valley? I like the look of the villas there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

flossy_h said:


> What about Secret Valley? I like the look of the villas there.


Its further away from Akrotiri and to be honest not a great place for living. No shops or tavernas close by and t he houses may look nice on the internet but they are not great quality. In fact, every villa I have been in there has been riddled with damp.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Its further away from Akrotiri and to be honest not a great place for living. No shops or tavernas close by and t he houses may look nice on the internet but they are not great quality. In fact, every villa I have been in there has been riddled with damp.


Not wishing to hijack this thread, but that's a very interesting point Veronica. We can look at all these lovely properties on the internet but you just have to check them out in person.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It's August at the moment and the signs of damp may have diminished so look carefully wherever you choose.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> It's August at the moment and the signs of damp may have diminished so look carefully wherever you choose.


I had read about damp and condensation problems but I must admit it had slipped my mind. We shall be looking at property in the second half of October and in November, so I hope that any damp problems are evident. It's rather ironic that, on an island with such a climate, that damp raises its head but I suppose poor insulation must be the issue.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Insulation is only a small part of the problem. Poorly sealed verandas tend to cause wet patches on ceilings of rooms below them, the lack of a decent damp proof membrane in the foundations of many houses is too blame for much of the rising damp that occurs. The stupid practice of putting drainage pipes from verandas inside the walls causes damp damp problems where the pipes run down the walls.
These are just some of the causes of damp problems which you get with the poorer developers. There are certain developers whose houses are very bad while a small handfull of developers build good properties which show no sign of damp at all.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Personally, we really like Secret Valley and Aphrodite Hills. The homes we visit have not had problems with damp. I know it is a problem though and not just in Secret Valley so do watch out for it. I like the area, but like Veronica said you can not easily pop out to do grocery shopping. There are some small shops/kiosks/fruit stands in the villages closer to Paphos and Pissouri. Restaurants can be found close by In Aphrodite Hills (expensive though). Secret Valley and Ap. Hills don't have the traditional Cypriot taverna like many more traditional villages. 

Take a look if it peaked your interest as everyone's tastes and needs differ obviously. Good luck!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Insulation is only a small part of the problem. Poorly sealed verandas tend to cause wet patches on ceilings of rooms below them, the lack of a decent damp proof membrane in the foundations of many houses is too blame for much of the rising damp that occurs. The stupid practice of putting drainage pipes from verandas inside the walls causes damp damp problems where the pipes run down the walls.
> These are just some of the causes of damp problems which you get with the poorer developers. There are certain developers whose houses are very bad while a small handfull of developers build good properties which show no sign of damp at all.


Sounds very much as if finding the right property is going to be more complex than we thought. In addition to location, and neighbours, and other matters that regularly appear on the forum, the question of damp could well be a crucial issue. Perhaps if we had waited to arrive in the middle of winter, I might have made the choice simpler. In any event, we'll be alert to the problem and see what happens.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

we were kind of set on secret valley but after reading this thread I think we need to re think our choices, there's just so many thing's you don't think of! I never would of thought damp would be an issue in cyprus, I think finding a good agent will be very important!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

theo79 said:


> we were kind of set on secret valley but after reading this thread I think we need to re think our choices, there's just so many thing's you don't think of! I never would of thought damp would be an issue in cyprus, I think finding a good agent will be very important!


I suppose the only thing to consider is that the agent will be representing the best interests of the landlord, his/her client, and not the potential tenant. This thread has given me much cause for thought. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Any decent agent should be considering both the landlord and the tenant. 
After all both are clients. A 'good' rental agent won't take on rubbish. We do very little on the rental side and turn down any properties that we do not feel are of a standard we ourselves would be happy to live in.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Any decent agent should be considering both the landlord and the tenant.
> After all both are clients. A 'good' rental agent won't take on rubbish. We do very little on the rental side and turn down any properties that we do not feel are of a standard we ourselves would be happy to live in.


That's good to hear. Here's hoping we find a good rental agent when we arrive if our meanderings round the streets do not unearth he hidden gem we are looking for.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Cleo, I've read elsewhere that Secret Valley seems to have had a few burglaries, is this the case or where the stories hyped up a little.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, there have been. A friend of ours in Secret Valley had their home burglarized the night before they were leaving the country for a holiday. But, also Mandria had several all in one night. It does happen and I don't think any area has been 100% exempt from it especially if a home was an easy target. My wife remembers this happening 20 years ago by a small group of South African-Cypriot girls...imagine!! They easily got into homes and stole jewelery and money. I still believe that simple precautions are all that is necessary since there is no violent crime. Some friends have a dog and while they are out they leave one light on and a radio on - a couple homes near them were robbed but their home was left alone.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think our plan now is to just get to cyprus and get feet on the pavement the more we look at the internet properties the more confused we get, With a little luck there will be a little diamond waiting to be found in september!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

theo79 said:


> I think our plan now is to just get to cyprus and get feet on the pavement the more we look at the internet properties the more confused we get, With a little luck there will be a little diamond waiting to be found in september!!


We don't arrive until October so keep your hands off our diamond


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

lol I'll keep you posted when we get there I might be able to give you a heads up


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

theo79 said:


> lol I'll keep you posted when we get there I might be able to give you a heads up


The very best of luck. I hope everything goes as smoothly as you hope. Any heads up will be more than welcome.


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

We have just moved to Mandria, just east of Paphos. I know that seems a way away from Akrotiri but we have both lived there in the past and our daughter is there now. We travel up that way quite a lot. The motorway has cut the time down to about 30-40 minutes door to door. A very easy drive. So don't rule out looking around. Good luck


----------

